# Free real estate investing book - HGTV's Scott McGillivray



## thefonz22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I have just recently signed up to the forum. My name is Aiden. Anyway as a happy hello present I spoke with Scott and he has agreed to give away his book to everyone in the Canadian Money Forum for free for the next few days only. His book "The Investors Toolkit" is on Amazon for $20... I'm not going to link to it because I don't want to get marked as spam, but no strings attached, the book is free to members of this forum only for the next 3 days. http://www.lifetimewealthacademy.com/canadian-money-forum/

Looking forward to reading all the forum threads and getting involved.

ps- For those that don't know. Scott McGillivray is the host of HGTV's hit show Income Property.


----------



## Chris L (Nov 16, 2011)

Scott's a hunk, pass it on. This still smells like spam


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

What's in it for Scott? No business person gives something away without expecting something in return. What is that something? Be honest now. We can always tell when you're lying.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Amazon does not have even 1 single review.
I couldn't find anything credible on any other website either.

Sounds like yet another real estate pimping "book".
As if we need more of these...


----------



## themortgageguy (Jun 28, 2012)

thefonz22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just recently signed up to the forum. My name is Aiden. Anyway as a happy hello present I spoke with Scott and he has agreed to give away his book to everyone in the Canadian Money Forum for free for the next few days only. His book "The Investors Toolkit" is on Amazon for $20... I'm not going to link to it because I don't want to get marked as spam, but no strings attached, the book is free to members of this forum only for the next 3 days. http://www.lifetimewealthacademy.com/canadian-money-forum/
> 
> ...


The link is broken


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

What's in it for Scott? Seriously? It's called a promotion. New product - have to get the ball rolling somehow.

I've seen his show a few times and was quite impressed. If the book is anything like the show, it's probably well worth buying if you are thinking about renovating a rental unit in your house or adding one.

By the way - Scott and I look practically like twins. Right MG/Andrew?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

So how do we get the free book if the link is broken?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

themortgageguy, it was not necessary to quote the reply, esp considering you are only adding one sentence of new content.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Weird. If he wanted to promote his book all he has to do is go on his show and tell people that if they buy it from his website not only will he make you rich beyond belief but also, he may include a mostly naked picture of himself in it :biggrin:

Maybe I should become a marketer.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

just the beginning of the end....


----------



## Seth (Aug 16, 2010)

Common guys, no one could figure this out?

It's a lead capture system, you put your name and email in there and magically you're on their emailing marketing list.

You'll get an email once a month or so from the Lifetime Wealth Academy pitching their real estate seminars.

You can always opt out of their newsletter...

That being said...

For all my Canadian Money Forum buddies here's the direct download link: http://www.creatingwealththroughrealestate.com/book/The-Investors-Toolkit.pdf

No email signup required


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

OP's first post with the e-book promotion was held in moderation. I approved it because I was able to download the book and thought it was interesting. Also, after I signed up, I did not receive any junk mail. Since it appeared legit, I let it through. Usually, any first posts with links embedded in the post get summarily deleted.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It is interesting, if not very well written. I noticed a few mathematical errors. Ie, $10 producing a $20k gain is a 100% return... more like 200%.

Overall though, seems that Scott agrees that Toronto is not a very appealing rental market.

I checked out a couple of house rentals from Craigslist, for example. I saw a 4 bed/4 bath townhouse for rent at $1700+util. A house on MLS on the same street with same 4/4 listed for $448k. Doing the math on that, it presents a cap rate of 4.6%. Take off the condo fee (presumably paid by landlord) of $80/month, the cap rate falls to 4.3%. Take off the property tax, and the landlord is left with 3% to finance the property, pay insurance, vacancy and maintenance. This is sheer madness.


----------

